# single tube tires.



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just left the tire shop where they had the latest copy of the Coker tire catalog. It list's single tube tires 28 X 1.5 but they are a bit spendy.
http://store.cokertire.com/tire-brands/motorcycle-bike/single-tube-tire.html?adjclear=true


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 19, 2011)

thats the one thing that drives me bonkers about coker - they never have great photographs on their site. 

now if they would just make copies of the non-sew-up button tread for "normal" 700 rims


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you guys tried the Universal Tires?  I'm looking for a good single tube 28 that I can ride.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 20, 2011)

Universals are solid, they look cool but probably not so nice to ride...Check the recent thread on Harper Machine tires on this forum, sounds like it might be a good option if he gets production going again...As for Coker, I wouldn't drop that kind of $$$ without a pic of the tread at least!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2011)

I know a dealer that has the catalog with a picture of the tires. I'll see what I can do to get a copy. Another thing that is not to cool about these tires is that Coker has a disclaimer that says "these are for show only". For that kind of money I would like something I could ride on.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

Harper also had the "show only" or "display only" disclaimer, probably a liability issue.
I had asked if it was optional, but I think it was in the mold.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried a Bell No-Mor flats inner tube on for size on an armored rim, and it fit pretty well, if a little loose.  With a lot of persuading, a 24" No-Mor Flats will fit a little better.  I haven't ridden on them, but I've heard of others using them as tires on cushion tire safeties.  And at 20.00 or so each they sure are cheaper than the Cokers or currently out of production Harper tires. At the least it's an OK roll around the shop tire.   Some pictures are at:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Polyurethane/
Another option is 700c cyclocross sew ups like this :
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=169&idproduct=28455
I have heard from others that the 28" rims can cut the sidewalls, and that regular skinny sew-ups work just fine but are funny looking.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there any white or prewar red 700c tires out there?  Black is boring.  And, they usually have some stupid graphic/logo on the sidewall.  What else are people using out there?


Has anyone actually ridden Universal tires?  Please chime in if you have.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 21, 2011)

as far as normal (as in modern) 700c tires are concerned - i have the electra amsterdam tires on my bike. - they are creme, the tread is a bit modern, but still cool and there are no visible logos on the sidewall. 


http://www.amazon.com/Electra-Amsterdam-City-Tire-Cream/dp/B0030ICFHU

(look around, i got mine for 18 bucks each.)


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm assuming those tires have tubes and are those real wooden wheels?


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 21, 2011)

Are those the 700c Velocity Blunts with the Teak finish?!?!?!?
 AWESOME!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 22, 2011)

they are velocity p-35s with a teak finish!

metal wheels with printed woodgrain


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 22, 2011)

Where'd you find the best deal on those rims Lobsterboy?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 22, 2011)

its pretty weird because i had found out about them by accident - slick told me about the "blunt" rims then as i looked a bit deeper thru the velocity site i found the p-35 which actually have more in common with the real deal lobdell wood wheels we all know. I showed my girlfriend the rims just as a "hey babe, check this out" type of thing. i was planning on buying them anyway, but my birthday rolled around and sure enough she presented me with a velocity box. 

she got them straight from the velocity site for 90.00 a piece - i checked on them a few days after my birthday and they had jumped to 99. when i posted in my thread here they jumped to 160... i contacted a few bike shops and asked if they had them, sadly they only had deep v's in teak finish. 

theres a wheelmen chapter captian who builds these wheels the same way - contact him - his info is somewhere in my thread


----------



## slick (Apr 22, 2011)

You keep rubbing it with those wheels! Now I need buy a set so I can quit staring at yours wishing they were on my bike.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 22, 2011)

Charlie Harper is the guy to talk to charper@machlink.com or (563) 263-1730


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dick!, now I need to hunt some down too! 

(That IS a pretty good cure for the problem of being nimrods who like to actually ride 90 year old bicycles.)  : )


----------



## Robert Dean (Apr 24, 2011)

I had heard that Coker was going to make there own tires but that is just hear say. Harper sold to Coker and Universal for many years. "for display only" is stamped in the mold and will stay. It is for the Liability. I have rubber on back order,the work room half way done and need to start getting business paper work in order.
  bye     Robert


----------



## bud poe (Apr 24, 2011)

That is good to hear, any thoughts on red and white tire production?  Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## elginkid (Apr 24, 2011)

I wonder if the 26" blunts would provide a visually correct alternative for early glue on balloon tires.  IE someone has a Falcon or Blackhawk they want to ride.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe the 26" wood clad rims are a bit wider than the velocity rims. The p35 is 35mm (1-3/8") wide and the blunt is 28mm (1-1/8") wide. For moto balloon the p35 looks good and the blunt would work on more of a roadster or racing type bike. I used to have a set of the 26" wood clad rims and I'm fairly sure they are wider. Maybe some one can measure a set, then we would all know.


----------



## Lance D (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are looking for a clad shaped rim in 26" you might try to find a set of  Alex Zuma Z-rims. I don't know if they are making them anymore but they were way cheaper than the Velocity P-35 and have the same look. They seemed to dissapear off to the market a couple of years ago about the same time that all the bikes in the Raleigh 26'' cruiser line starting using them so you might be able to find them through a Raleigh dealer. 
Lance


----------



## fearsomekittens (May 1, 2011)

WIll that 29" p35/electra tire combo will fit well in place of a 28" singletube/glue on rim? I have a pre-war hawthorne flyer that came with single-tube/crescent rims.

 thanks from a newbie guys/gals


----------



## twowheelfan (May 1, 2011)

yes, the 28" single tube tire/ rim combo is what this p-35/ electra combo is replacing.


----------



## fearsomekittens (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful.  Thanks


----------



## fearsomekittens (May 2, 2011)

One mor thing if you dont mind: is it the 700c x 40 electras that work with the p35 29"?   Thanks again


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 2, 2011)

Yes the Electra Amsterdam 700X40 is the tire. They come in black or creme.


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 2, 2011)

IIRC they also make a fat frank 700x40 in creme, but i think they have a reflective "thin line" sidewall


----------



## fearsomekittens (May 3, 2011)

Thanks. Now my only dilema is choosing between the teak with black spokes and white tires or black rims/spokes/tires ....


----------

